# Momma Told me not to Come



## NeilYeag (Sep 12, 2016)

An adequate and reasonable back up inventory of scales, or the beginning of a hoard? Just like most of you all! AHHHH.

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/scales%204%20800x566_zpswvuagugs.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2016)

Loads of potential there! Can't wait to see some completed knives. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2016)

Just file it under "being prepared" Neil A mans gotta have choices right?  
Like Chuck I'm looking forward to seeing some of those finished!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

I keep buying blades I haven't planned handles for. I think I've got about 40 blades right now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 12, 2016)

Working on a set of kitchen knifes first, something that I have not done before. So want to get those done and then all of them heat treated at the same time. Got to much stuff going on at the same time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice little collection there but watch out! My wife says I have a hoarding disease and it keep getting worse.


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 13, 2016)

I guess this is better than those guys on TV with the car hoards right? Takes up a little less space. :) Any way, I am still on the hunt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

